# populations riveraines



## Stiannu

L'espressione "populations riveraines" abbonda nella letteratura sulle aree protette (parchi naturali, riserve di caccia) per indicare gli abitanti delle città o dei villaggi circostanti, siti alla periferia (immediatamente all'esterno) delle aree protette.
Secondo voi c'è un'espressione soddisfacente in italiano? Io ne ho pensate diverse, ma nessuna mi soddisfa fino in fondo:

_popolazioni rivierasche
_l'aggettivo è un po' inconsueto e richiama più la riviera marittima

_popolazioni periferiche_
tecnicamente funziona, ma sembra connotato (una cosa periferica è marginale, esclusa...)

_popolazioni circostanti_
vedrei meglio "territorio circostante" o "villaggi circostanti", ma l'aggettivo mi sembra strano se attribuito alle popolazioni

_popolazioni residenti_
quando si parla di una strada, _riverain_ può essere tradotto in questo modo; in questo caso però darebbe l'idea di popolazioni residenti all'interno dell'area considerata, mentre non è così.

Che ne pensate? Avete consigli? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Anaiss

Limitrofe?


----------



## Stiannu

Grazie, non ci avevo pensato!
Per quel che conta, come numero di occorrenze su Google (ed escludento "popolazioni residenti" che ha un altro senso), l'espressione "popolazioni rivierasche" si piazza al primo posto, seguita a ruota da "popolazioni limitrofe" (che però mi piace molto di più). "Circostanti" si piazza subito dopo, un po' più giù arriva "confinanti", mentre "periferiche" è molto molto sotto.


----------



## Anaiss

Ho dato un occhio al Treccani per limitrofe, e mi sembra che soddisfi le esigenze che hai specificato.

Ma rivierasche/riveraines sembra faccia riferimento in modo specifico a luoghi-popolazioni in prossimità di corsi d'acqua.
 Possibile che se ne faccia un uso più generico?


----------



## Stiannu

Secondo me è una traduzione molto utilizzata proprio per l'assonanza tra _riveraines_ e _rivierasche_, ma appunto è imprecisa.


----------



## Anaiss

Beh, limitrofe è generica ma efficace allo stesso tempo creo.
Si può trattare di qualunque luogo, anche non percorso da corsi d'acqua.


----------



## ursu-lab

Stiannu said:


> L'espressione "populations riveraines" abbonda nella letteratura sulle aree protette (parchi naturali, riserve di caccia) per indicare gli abitanti delle città o dei villaggi circostanti, siti alla periferia (immediatamente all'esterno) delle aree protette.
> Secondo voi c'è un'espressione soddisfacente in italiano? Io ne ho pensate diverse, ma nessuna mi soddisfa fino in fondo:
> 
> _popolazioni rivierasche
> _l'aggettivo è un po' inconsueto e richiama più la riviera marittima
> 
> _popolazioni periferiche_
> tecnicamente funziona, ma sembra connotato (una cosa periferica è marginale, esclusa...)
> 
> _popolazioni circostanti_
> vedrei meglio "territorio circostante" o "villaggi circostanti", ma l'aggettivo mi sembra strano se attribuito alle popolazioni
> 
> _popolazioni residenti_
> quando si parla di una strada, _riverain_ può essere tradotto in questo modo; in questo caso però darebbe l'idea di popolazioni residenti all'interno dell'area considerata, mentre non è così.
> 
> Che ne pensate? Avete consigli? Grazie in anticipo.



Se ci fosse sempre "acqua" io userei  "popolazioni costiere".

Rivierasche, da quanto ne so, si usa solo per la Riviera, soprattutto la Ligure.

Altrimenti è "popolazioni limitrofe", o "popolazioni attigue".


----------



## VRF

Ciao a tutti,

"riverain" é, secondo il CNRTL "(Personne/groupe) qui possède des propriétés et/ou qui habite le long d'un domaine, d'une voie de communication, etc."

Allora, penso che possiamo utilizzare "limitrofo, confinante, vicino, contiguo" e ancora "costiero, riverasco o fluviale" si l'adjectif fait allusion à quelque chose qui se trouve prêt d'un cours d'eau.

Tout dépendra, comme d'habitude, du contexte


----------



## frites

dans le langage courant, "population riveraine" est un terme compliqué pour dire le voisinage et donc "la vicinanza" ou "vicini" non ?


----------

